# Alcatel SpeedTouch USB - wer ein österreichisches ADSL SI paket hat bittte reinschaue



## Alexander Schuc (8. April 2002)

HI,..

hoffe das dies das richtige forum ist und mir hier wer helfen kann.. 
alos.. 
ich habe inode adsl unlimited SI mit dem schönen grünen usb modem von alcatel .. mir ist irgendwie die treiber-cd abhanden gekommen,.. benötige diese im moment doch sehr dringend..

auf der HP von alcatel gibts leider nur ein treiber upgrade (fragt mich nciht warum..)
also könnte jemand den inhalt der CD zippen (oder raren .. mir egel ) und per mail/icq schicken..?

wäre toll.. is wirklich dringend.. =)

mfg,
crazy


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. April 2002)

danke..  .. habs schon.. =)


----------

